# Billing Services



## mmagness (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of a place that would be interested in providing billing for a liscensed therapist.  To my knowledge he bills for things like marriage counseling etc.  If you know someone interested please let me know and I will provide him with the contact information.

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## tbritton (Aug 3, 2010)

Where is he located?


----------



## meggleston (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Michelle;
Administrative Solutions Unlimited is interested. You may contact us:
520-458-6331 or fax 520-458-3266
We are very interested in new opportunities.


----------



## garcia_ai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Billing Service*

For a Psychotherapy and/or therapist billing, please contact: 
MedPear Provider Solutions 
P: (718) 468.2560 We specialized in Psych Billing among other specialties. 
e-mail: medpear@ gmail.com


----------



## weigelm (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Michelle,
My name is also Michelle.  As owner of Midwest Medical Billing, I would be most interested in offering my services.  Please forward my phone number onto the provider.  I can be reached at 402-750-4024.  website is midwestmedicalbilling.us  
Thanks


----------

